# Toybox release Atomic Pack



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2022)

Hi Folks, we are super excited to release the Atomic Pack, our latest Reaktor Blocks pack!

This one is really special, the main oscillator in the pack uses a novel approach combining additive and FM synthesis for really amazing and unique timbres. You can modulate and apply FM to each individual partial (harmonic) of the oscillator's 2 additive engines and there are also really flexible resynthesis options if you connect an external signal.

*Atomic Pack*

*A revolutionary new modular synthesis playground*​
The pack is a collection of 50 ground breaking and innovative new modules for Reaktor Blocks that are sophisticated and versatile enough to create any sound you could imagine.

The pack is based on two powerful new oscillators, the Atomic Oscillator is an additive FM oscillator that breaks sound into its component parts and provides a multitude of controls to reconstruct the sound at the 'sub-atomic' level! Deep cross modulation options between the oscillator's 2 additive engines result in interesting and unique sounds and timbres. The pack also includes a versatile wavetable oscillator with controls to warp and twist the waveform's harmonics. A powerful morphing filter and a suite of effects can be used to further sculpt the sound.

Features include:

Modular design makes quickly sketching sound design ideas quick and easy
Simple to use front panel patching for easily routing modulation sources, plus unlimited sound design possibilities available from the 'structure' view!
30 presets included by Itoa and Cinningbao
Powerful oscillators including the Atomic Oscillator: a versatile oscillator block that fuses extreme additive synthesis with FM synthesis, great for thick, harmonically rich timbres. The wavetable oscillator block also features lo-fi modes which authentically model vintage digital convertors with gritty noise and jitter, great for old-school digital synth tones
Flexible analog modelled filter with a pre or post filter distortion circuit and ILO (infinite linear oversampling) wave-folding. 8 different analog filter models (Moog, Korg, Roland etc) can be selected and multiple filter shapes and styles can be flexibly re-ordered and morphed between
Eight high-quality and innovative effect and processing blocks
Powerful modulation blocks, including a multi-breakpoint envelope, complex LFOs plus randomization and utility blocks
Change panel colours to organize and quickly identify sections within a rack.
A flexible snapshots system. Individual snapshots can be stored and morphed between for each of the oscillator blocks
State of the art dsp and analog modelling techniques

Intro price $45 (regular price $64)

Check it out here: https://www.toyboxaudio.com/pages/atomic-pack


----------



## Dombaeb (Dec 2, 2022)

Damn good stuff. So bad I just bought the whole Toybox catalog with new MacBook M1 and discover that Reaktor itself doesn’t run native M1 (NI promise release it next year). Anyway, I’m constantly playing with Toybox stuff and feel no less than pure sound design joy. You, guys, made me love Reaktor!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2022)

Should run OK under Rosetta, yeah M1 support for Reaktor should be coming early next year.


----------



## Tusker (Dec 2, 2022)

This BF I discovered Toybox and I am so glad I did. I really appreciate the creativity and commitment to quality in your tools. The tools you offer are perfect for someone like me, who would like to explore a wide range of timbres without much complexity.

I picked up the Synth Pack and the Tangle Synth. I am looking forward to picking up the Atomic Pack once I have digested these two. Perhaps an Atomic Synth would have emerged by then for lazy patchers like me? Thanks for all you do.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2022)

Tusker said:


> This BF I discovered Toybox and I am so glad I did. I really appreciate the creativity and commitment to quality in your tools. The tools you offer are perfect for someone like me, who would like to explore a wide range of timbres without much complexity.
> 
> I picked up the Synth Pack and the Tangle Synth. I am looking forward to picking up the Atomic Pack once I have digested these two. Perhaps an Atomic Synth would have emerged by then for lazy patchers like me? Thanks for all you do.


Thank you for your kind words! 

Here's an overview video of the Atomic Pack by CinningBao:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2022)

And here's a deep dive of the Atomic Oscillator included in the pack by CinningBao:


----------



## Tusker (Dec 5, 2022)

So I picked up the Atomic Pack and I couldn't be more pleased. It wasn't so much the very good demo of the Atomic oscillator which persuaded me but fooling around with the awesome Tangle oscillator which you released earlier. Let me explain ...

I feel as though there are people like me, who don't love modular for it's own sake but we dip our toes in it from time to time in search of musical expression. And what do we find? Well, modular is great for percussion, drones and EFX and let's admit it, nothing special for melodic and harmonic sound. But our listeners often care most about melody and harmony. Which means we need big sweet spots in our synths which are contiguous to each other. (Alternatively we can make hybrid music, where the synths do percussive things and acoustic instruments carry a lot of the melody and harmony.)

But these two oscillators (Tangle and Atomic), seem to offer a way for modular to carry melodies and harmonies. They offer a wide range of tonality without having to trudge through hisses, burps and bangs to do it. (Not that there is anything wrong with hisses burps and bangs.) On the Atomic oscillator, I could imagine carrying a melody and then modulating the formant/shift/spread etc. at key moments to create a little exotic interest, the same way that a horn or string player might bite a reed or change bow direction. This seems to be a way forward for people like me who are looking for something more than vibrato, wah, and pulse-width-modulation in our synths. Thank you for giving us these possibilities.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2022)

Tusker said:


> So I picked up the Atomic Pack and I couldn't be more pleased. It wasn't so much the very good demo of the Atomic oscillator which persuaded me but fooling around with the awesome Tangle oscillator which you released earlier. Let me explain ...
> 
> I feel as though there are people like me, who don't love modular for it's own sake but we dip our toes in it from time to time in search of musical expression. And what do we find? Well, modular is great for percussion, drones and EFX and let's admit it, nothing special for melodic and harmonic sound. But our listeners often care most about melody and harmony. Which means we need big sweet spots in our synths which are contiguous to each other. (Alternatively we can make hybrid music, where the synths do percussive things and acoustic instruments carry a lot of the melody and harmony.)
> 
> But these two oscillators (Tangle and Atomic), seem to offer a way for modular to carry melodies and harmonies. They offer a wide range of tonality without having to trudge through hisses, burps and bangs to do it. (Not that there is anything wrong with hisses burps and bangs.) On the Atomic oscillator, I could imagine carrying a melody and then modulating the formant/shift/spread etc. at key moments to create a little exotic interest, the same way that a horn or string player might bite a reed or change bow direction. This seems to be a way forward for people like me who are looking for something more than vibrato, wah, and pulse-width-modulation in our synths. Thank you for giving us these possibilities.


Thanks for your wonderful feedback!! 

Yeah, the Atomic oscillator can be a wonderfully musical oscillator, it's pretty exciting coming up with sounds with it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2022)

New deep dive video from CinningBao! -->


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 9, 2022)

Brilliant pack of new modules. The oscillator is really something else.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2022)

Great!! Thank you for the praise!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2022)

We just made a new cheat sheet for the Atomic Oscillator from the pack.

The Atomic Oscillator is a super versatile block that fuses advanced additive synthesis with FM, great for thick, harmonically rich timbres. Each partial of the two additive oscillators contained in the block can be 'FM-ed', 'ring-modulated' or 'sample & held' by the corresponding partial from the opposite oscillator. Therefore very complex and detailed timbres can be produced with just a few partials. Check out the cheat sheet here:









Atomic Oscillator


The Atomic Oscillator is a versatile oscillator block that fuses advanced additive synthesis with FM, great for thick, harmonically rich timbres. Each partial of the two additive oscillators contained in the block can be 'FM-ed', 'ring-modulated' or 'sample & held' by the corresponding partial...




www.toyboxaudio.com


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2022)

In the video below sound designer CinningBao takes a look at the Shifter block from the pack. The Shifter block contains 4 different sound bending algorithms: FFT, Granular, Frequency Shifting and Ring Modulation, each with its own unique internal feedback routing to thicken and layer up the effect.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2022)

Another video from CinningBao, this time exploring the Wavetable Oscillator block -->


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2022)

Deep dive by CinningBao into the filter block from the Atomic Pack -->


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2022)

We have added 2 brand new blocks to the FREE Toybox User Blocks pack: The Flexi Oscillator is a versatile high-quality analog-modelled oscillator with multiple FM and waveform warping modes. The OTA Filter is based on a Roland design with an improved juicy analog sound. The block can morph between Low Pass, Band Pass and High Pass filter shapes. A demo rack is included in the pack.

Download the User Blocks pack for free here -->









Toybox modular software synthesiser blocks for Reaktor Player


Toy Box is a collection of over 200 modular software synthesis blocks for Native Instruments Reaktor that can be wired together in limitless combinations using virtual patch cables on the front panel. The blocks combine sequencing, sampling, digital synthesis and DSP designs with state of the...




www.toyboxaudio.com


----------

